# Ritchey Excavader?



## mr_pitiful (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought a set of wheels recently and they unexpectedly showed up with brand spanking new 35c Ritchey Excavader Pro's on them. They're really just backups but any opinions on these? I've never given them a thought until now.

Ditch em or ride em?


----------



## velo1976 (Dec 4, 2006)

I've had a set for years and have been pretty happy with them. Not super fast on pavement, but they perform very well on gnarly jungle-cross type courses. Not my primary race tires anymore, but I keep them in the car for when I show up at a race to find a Mt Bike course rather than a 'cross course.


----------



## hczeke (Oct 17, 2006)

*Excavader*

I have run the Excavaders in the past. I rode them mostly on packed trails with some occasional sandy patches....they handled this terrain fine. I've also ran an Excavader on the front & Ritchey Speedmax rear, which ran well on mixed terrain(grass,packed dirt, & sand) These were my training tires only though.
Zeke


----------



## the pope (Mar 28, 2004)

I find them to be fairly fast for knobby tires. Once the knobs round off a bit you're in the middle ground between not so knobby and not so fast. They get a little middlin'.


----------

